# Being a Dumbass Can Cost Your Clearance



## Brill (Jul 30, 2015)

Thumb drives are serious business...inside a SCIF and you're fricken done.

http://www.dod.mil/dodgc/doha/industrial/14-01859.h1.pdf


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 30, 2015)

lindy said:


> Thumb drives are serious business...inside a SCIF and you're fricken done.
> 
> http://www.dod.mil/dodgc/doha/industrial/14-01859.h1.pdf


Friend had a Company Cdr take a selfie inside her SCIF.  She relinquished command a few weeks later ( stated reason was a complicated pregnancy)


----------



## Dame (Jul 30, 2015)

After 35 years as a contractor, putting a personal thumb drive into a classified system is no accident. This guy was being terminally stupid.

Anything personal that isn't strictly analog is verboten. We had a week of no headphones recently. The head of security decided if it was personal property then they qualified as a violation. People couldn't do their jobs. So I put in a requisition for "approved company supplied audio equipment" and advised other departments to do the same. Personal headphones were allowed back in fairly quickly.


----------



## AWP (Jul 30, 2015)

I'm very meticulous with handling data particularly portable media. A few weeks ago I was complacent and as a result thought I'd created a little cross domain action. Some mindless task I perform daily and for a second I thought I'd plugged the wrong hard drive into the wrong server.

I didn't and it was an inexpensive wake up call. The guy above? He willfully did something stupid and if you play stupid games you'll win stupid prizes.


----------



## Florida173 (Jul 31, 2015)

Because when we commit spillage it's a huge fucking deal, but when politicians do it apparently there isn't any retribution.


----------



## Brill (Jul 31, 2015)

Florida173 said:


> Because when we commit spillage it's a huge fucking deal, but when politicians do it apparently there isn't any retribution.



Latest shit from Hitlerry's email is insane...criminally insane that is!


----------



## Florida173 (Jul 31, 2015)

lindy said:


> Latest shit from Hitlerry's email is insane...criminally insane that is!



I've been too distracted by the smoke and mirrors to notice.. #lionlivesmatter


----------



## radio-chaser (Aug 13, 2015)

OPSEC at the office that I retired from, was almost NIL, to say the best about it.  

Several people were upset in that office and others, after I sent and email to the security office, advising that certain CD's were used in every day work laptops.  

The security office sent out an advisory to not access the CD's until further notice.  If information was needed, everyone had to call in on a STU III and ask for it. 

Other than myself, I knew only one person that had any experience handling classified material.


----------

